# Well, it's not pretty, nor is it healthy.



## OwnedByTheChickens (Apr 4, 2013)

My roo has a bleeding comb, it is because of frostbite.... 

We have kept him separated in his own chicken tractor, and had for about a week at a time. Every single time I let him out, my little white hen, Pickle, tries to peck at it, so it bleeds again!!! Does anyone have any home made things, whatever they may be, that might solve this? Other than an ax and stump for Pickle?


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Try Blukote. I know it isn't homemade but it helps to prevent the pecking.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

Try asking in the game forums .. alot of people that have game birds shave the comb


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

There is a bluekote ( I think thats how its spelt) I have heard many people use it to seal wounds and it stops pecking.


----------



## OwnedByTheChickens (Apr 4, 2013)

You mean cut it off?

Oh, and we already tried BluKote. We use it for everything but this hen won't quit!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

OwnedByTheChickens said:


> You mean cut it off?
> 
> Oh, and we already tried BluKote. We use it for everything but this hen won't quit!


If its the one hen then romove them for a week or two. Maybe being put back in at the bottom of the pecking order will stop her from being a bully.


----------



## OwnedByTheChickens (Apr 4, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea. Glad I thought of that, LOL just kidding. Thanks!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I use Dr. Harvey's Healing cream. It's one of the most wonderful things on earth! I have jars all over the house. I've used it on combs but more importantly I sliced my finger pretty deep yesterday and I'm using it for that too. It's my go to for anything topical - except poison ivy. Honestly, one of the 7 wonders of the world! It's that good. And 100% natural. Dogs cats birds chickens humans horses goats reptiles. Great stuff!


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

do i mean for you to cut it off? no ... i meant that some people that have game rooster cut their combs off. they may know how to stop it from bleeding...


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you tried Stockholm tar?....it's mostly used on horses etc to stop them licking wounds....I've used it numerous times on bullied hens,just smear it over the affected area and watch the aggressive hens reaction when she gets a beak full of it,it's disgusting (I know,I've tasted it!)..it is harmless and has an antiseptic quality by sealing the wound.
I swear by it...and it's cheap!


----------

